# Snow Coming NE Ohio



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like snow coming for a couple days here in NE Ohio snow belt. I'll probalby put the plow on before I leave for work in the morning. Feb. has been pretty quite so far.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

i can't wait... i was starting to think winter was over for us


----------



## slappysdump (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah we are supposed to get a bunch of snow in Ashtabula, I went and checked out the lake today and its wide open water--just a little ice around the edge...so the snow machine is ready just need some cold and wind to turn it on. I got my truck ready today cause I hate doing it after the snow starts. Now its just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

So far, just another missed forcast (guess) on the snow here in NE corner of Ohio. Snow warning here along the lake for over a day and got an inch.


----------

